

Semi-synthetic bug extends ‘life's alphabet’ - choult
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-27329583

======
choult
Original paper here:
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/natu...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature13314.html)

